# TT Roadster: Door locks not working, windows not all the way up, gas door wont pop,etc HELP!!!



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

*TT Roadster: Door locks not working, windows not all the way up, gas door wont pop,etc (Now a DYI to replace Central Locking/CCM)*

Well... I'm guessing it's something about the central locking whatever. Search doesnt tell me much about that thing.

Symptoms: 

1. Top will not operate with the switch, only manually. Makes no sounds when trying
2. Doors will not lock or unlock with button in car or remote (keyfob is absolutely useless)
3. Trunk will not pop with remote or button
4. Windows will not go all the way up, stop about .5" short when the top is shut
5. Overhead lights dont work but everything lights up as it should when the headlights are on

I checked fuses.

Any help is greatly appreciated fellas!

And no, I dont have Vag Com


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

looks like there is a thread just down the page similar and the fix was the comfort control module. Anyone disagree? :facepalm:

Do I need to remove mine to get the part number or what other models are compatible?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

if your able to, swap modules with another car with same options as you


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm trying to find one. Hopefully that will fix my problems.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

anyone have some pointers on how to get the CCM out!? I managed to get it unbolted but cant get it unplugged. I cant get both arms back there with the top up.. what a pain in the ass.


----------



## venezuela1986 (Aug 18, 2006)

check fuse #38


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

venezuela1986 said:


> check fuse #38


I wish it were that easy, unfortunately I checked all the fuses.  I visually inspected the CCM and it doesnt appear water damaged, seemed very dry and clean. Havent yet unplugged it since I cant quite reach it. I unbolted it and its free, but cant get two arms in there to get leverage on the plugs. Plus, once I do unplug them, they are going to fall to the bottom. How the hell am I going to reach them? Can I access this thing from the trunk or by removing some panels or something?


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

Updating for future searchers;

I pulled mine out. Pretty simple to get to.

1. pull the passenger seat all the way forward, or you could remove it if you want to i guess
2. remove center speaker grill by gently prying around perimeter
3. remove 4 screws around speaker perimeter
4. use a wide screwdriver or something to gently pry around the center trim panel. There are 3 clips on each side, nothing at the top and nothing along the bottom. This was a pain in the ass to get free.
5. Once center panel is removed, pull passenger side panel from bottom then once the bottom is free, pull *down* to release the top.
6. Remove two phillips screws on trunk latch handle inside of glove box then remove the cable from the latch and set latch aside.
7. use wire cutters or needlenose with a screwdriver to remove right side gray push pin, just pry it out.
8. There is still one push pin in the back, I just pulled with increasing force until the glove box and the pin popped free.
9. This was a little difficult, but with the top up, open the passenger side access panel above the ccm and then use a 10mm socket with extension to remove the two 10mm bolts holding the top of the box. I felt these blindly and removed then blindly. 
10. Go back to where the glove box was and you can see the bottom of the ccm, just pry it up and out of the bracket or remove 10mm bolts for the bottom. 
11. Maneuver the freed ccm around to where you can release all of the plugs. There are 5 or so and all but 1 are a single push button release. The main black one was a little difficult with a gente pry/release on both sides. 
12. Your ccm is now free! 

I inspected mine and found a couple pins to have a green/blue hue to them from moisture so I pulled the unit out of its sleeve and found this.



















As you can see there is water damage on the bottom of the main board and the other chip that is attached to the board is completely ruined.

For the record, my car is a 2001 225 Roadster and the PN: 8N7 962 267 A

Currently waiting on the arrival of a salvaged one... hopefully it fixes my problem without having to replace parts of that wire harness.


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Pulled it, but do not see any problems.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

yours definitely looks clean. Have you tried communicating with it via vagcom? I think it was #27 or 28?


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

I believe I have, but I can try again. I wonder if it is the relay located in the area below but is on the far right and something in the way. I forget what the power block is called.


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Here's the info 

http://130.74.178.25:85/newsletter/roadsterAT/wiring.pdf See Micro Central Electric Panel --Convertible Top Fuse, S67 

I did buy it, but haven't replaced it. I may do it tonight if I can find it but is 10:15pm already...need to sleep.


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

Installed it back in... once I got the clip into the bolt holes and tightened down the nuts, the hardness clips all went in straight in order, like butter. 

I took an extra step and layered electrical tape around the open ended side to seal the "open here" area. 

After installation, my alarm light still flashes and top does not go up or down and I cannot lock the doors once inside and close the doors. Windows go up and down correctly when I open and close the door and I can lock the door with my fob and the wind screen does up and down. 

BTW ... I had to FYI myself b/c I tried to start my car without the CCM installed and ..... *crickets* yuuup, car would not start. I had to do it .. Like " Don't push the RED button. "


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

*CCM wrapped to seal out moisture*


----------



## X-E-0-3 (Jun 14, 2004)

BrandonSS said:


> yours definitely looks clean. Have you tried communicating with it via vagcom? I think it was #27 or 28?


 I tried to communicate with #28 ... no dice. Also tried to clear codes in central locks and anything else but still my security system and vert top malfunctions. Doing more research..


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

won't solve your issue but whenever I have issues getting the gas door or the trunk to pop I stick the key in the drivers door and turn to unlock it a few times and it works then.


----------

